# 8DPIUI ... no real symptoms



## PCOSMomToTwo

I am driving myself nuts trying to symptom spot. :wacko: I have read so many posts saying "people feel this or feel that". I feel pretty much nothing. Is this too early to feel anything?? People say their CM changes or becomes plentiful .. mine is pretty much non-existent except for maybe progesterone cream coming out. :confused:

How do you stay positive when your mind, body and soul tells you that you aren't pregnant? Or if I do feel/wish like I "could" be pregnant -- then the fear of disappointment turns that feeling around. :cry:

One last note, it doesn't help that every person that I know is pregnant. I almost feel guilty for envying them so much. 

Why can't I just have sex and get pregnant like all of them? :shrug:

Ok enough pitying myself -- sorry. :nope:


----------



## hollyw79

Awww I'm sorry :hugs: Symptom spotting DEFINITELY does no good!!! There are COUNTLESS women who have no symptoms at all so definitely don't count yourself as out! :hugs:

I got a BFP after my 1st IUI (sadly ended in m/c 2 wks ago) but the only thing I had around 9dpiui was slight cramping... I had NO sore boobs, no nausea, none of that. I started to feel a little worn down as time progressed.. but just because you don't have glaring symptoms doesn't mean anything. Best of luck and definitely be optimistic- it's still very early!!! :dust:


----------



## Flake-y

Don't go by the symptoms, I still have pretty much none. Apart from light cramping on & off & sore boobs, but I always get that during a 2ww anyway so that wasn't much different for me. Most pregnant women say that symptoms don't kick in until 5 or 6 weeks on average, but everyone is different!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

10DPIUI = :bfn: cry cry cry :cry:


----------



## BobDog

aww! don't cry!! you are not out till aunt flow sings! and if she hasn't shown yet then you still have a chance... don't give up hope yet. give it another 2-3 days and test again! 

you will get there! you have fought this hard for it, you will get there. keep the hope and faith.

much love and hugs.

xxxx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

jenbrem said:


> aww! don't cry!! you are not out till aunt flow sings! and if she hasn't shown yet then you still have a chance... don't give up hope yet. give it another 2-3 days and test again!
> 
> you will get there! you have fought this hard for it, you will get there. keep the hope and faith.
> 
> much love and hugs.
> 
> xxxx

Awww thanks! You are too kind :) :flower:


----------



## Flake-y

Too early! I got a bfn on 10dpo, then a bfp at 12dpo at night! Good luck!


----------



## seoj

It can totally make a difference what test you use hun... I got the faintest of faint lines on an Internet cheapie dip test (at 11dpo)- but honestly thought I was seeing things. So I took another pink dye test I had left over from the month before- and it was BFN! No 2nd line at ALL... and I looked HARD! lol. I didn't really see a line that made me think I was actually prego till 13dpo! And backed it up with First Response EPT (6 days sooner one). 

I know how hard the TWW is... I had SO SO many of them in our TTC Journey. You can drive yourself nutty for sure! Just keep as positive as you can and know this WILL happen. It's sucky it can't just happen on it's own-- but no matter what, you'll be SO happy when it does happen that all the crap you have been through will be well worth it ;) I'm sure you know that! And while you wait, rejoice in the family you have now. 

Best of luck to you hun!!!!


----------



## BobDog

PCOSMomToOne said:


> jenbrem said:
> 
> 
> aww! don't cry!! you are not out till aunt flow sings! and if she hasn't shown yet then you still have a chance... don't give up hope yet. give it another 2-3 days and test again!
> 
> you will get there! you have fought this hard for it, you will get there. keep the hope and faith.
> 
> much love and hugs.
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Awww thanks! You are too kind :) :flower:Click to expand...

aw thanks for the flower! lol!
i'm serious though, don't give up...

is there any update?
xxx
:hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Brief update 11DPIUI --- yes I'm torturing myself, I tested today again (I have about 12 tests left)...:bfn: still :nope: 

I remember when I was trying to get pregnant with my 1st (as you see my signature it took 6 years). I used to think "Man, I'd be happy with just one baby". It's amazing how your perception changes once you have one. The need becomes overwhelming to have a sibling for her. My mom passed away (she was only 57) and I never had realized how awesome it was to have a brother and sister as support. Without them I would've gone crazy. Not that this situation will happen necessarily but it's so nice to be able to provide my daughter the support she may need. It would be horrible if I couldn't give her that. She so deserves the world. 

Thank you all for the support ... I can't tell you how it makes this journey so much better KNOWING there are people out there following/ahead of me in this path. Thank you!!:flower::thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

I know what you mean about being happy with JUST ONE- I am *BEYOND BLESSED* to have my 8 year old son- but I have an intense desire for him to know what its like to have a sibling~ I am one of four girls and my sisters are my life... I am now remarried though and it's been a long time since I tried.. I wish I was one of those girls that POOF got preggo without even blinking! I truly think the greatest gift you can give a child is a sibling.

It is STILL possible to get that BFP~ I am keeping my FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

OMG -- I got the FAINTEST 2nd line today! Is it really a :bfp: ????? I am going to the store RIGHT NOW to buy a digital test that says "Pregnant, Not pregnant". I'm so worried it's the trigger though, even though I have been getting negative tests since 7dpiui, EEEEkkkkK!!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: PLEASE SAY IT's POSITIVE!!!


----------



## hollyw79

:happydance::happydance::happydance: that is AWESOME my dear!!!! I *highly* doubt you would go from a BFN to a BFP even with the trigger... I would bet that it's a nice beautiful :bfp: !! You might want to wait until tomorrow to use FMU for the digital as they are not as sensitive. I know when I got my last BFP, I used IC's for the first 2 days and then a digital on the 13DPO and I got those beautiful words "pregnant" 

Gosh, that is just awesome news!!!! Congrats!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## BobDog

OMG! i'm so chuffed for you! i want pics!!! i'd love to see your lovely + !!!
i will be waiting!!

xxx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Oh man, I don't know how to upload images, it makes you enter an https:/?? Well, I took a Clear Blue Easy digital, just 2 hours after my first cheapy test and it came up in beautiful letters "Pregnant" HOLY MOLY!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## hollyw79

That is *FANTASTIC* news!!! :happydance: I am so happy for you!!! I hope you have a wonderful happy and sticky and healthy 9 months!! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

hollyw79 said:


> That is *FANTASTIC* news!!! :happydance: I am so happy for you!!! I hope you have a wonderful happy and sticky and healthy 9 months!! :hugs:

Aww Hollyw thank you!!! I'm super nervous to be happy just yet!!!!!! Cant wait to get blood work done. Even then, I will still be nervous till U/S. I wonder how many are in there????


----------



## MiBebe

Congratulations!


----------



## hollyw79

I know when I got the BFP- it was constant state of wanting to reach the next hurdle- the blood work- the first doc appointment, the first u/s :) I definitely understand! When will you go to get your blood work done?


----------



## seoj

Congrats hun!!!!!! Great news about your BFP!!!! hehe. 

So surreal at first huh???? Aaaaah, I'm so happy for you!!!!! Best of luck to a H&H 9 mos!!


----------



## BobDog

WAOW!!! well done!!! i am so happy for you!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I go for blood work today at 11am. (In about 1 hr and 22 minutes -- but who's counting :haha:)

I am SOOO nervous, I am actually getting sick to my stomach. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Thank you all so much!! This site has been a blessing!! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I go for blood work today at 11am. (In about 1 hr and 22 minutes -- but who's counting :haha:)
> 
> I am SOOO nervous, I am actually getting sick to my stomach. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Thank you all so much!! This site has been a blessing!! :kiss::hugs:

Awesome! At least you don't have to wait weeks on end!! Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I am absolutely SICK and just wanna vomit :cry:

My HCG levels came back VERY low ... 26.6, I am very scared there is something wrong. My heart is broken. I go back on Monday to re-test, if levels are the same I will die! :cry::cry::cry:

Anyone else go through this???????


----------



## hollyw79

awww hun, do NOT NOT NOT stress yet!!!! It isn't what the numbers are - it's the manner in which they are increasing that matter!!! Remember- it is still very early in the game!!! Do not feel bad at all! Just hang in there and wait and see. Worrying won't help at all- I know it's easy to do so .. but try not to! Check out this link:

https://www.baby2see.com/preconception/hcg.html

You are within the guidelines for where you are! Just check and see how much they've increased on Monday!! Lots and lots of hugs!!!! :hugs: 

And in addition- I read COUNTLESS stories on 1st tri where numbers appear such and such way or they don't see something by the usual guideline- and the women are TOTALLY fine. I remember specifically one girl was told to have a d&c because the sac looked empty- but she insisted on waiting a week to be sure- and sure enough- there was a little one, heart beat and all- and she is half way through her pregnancy. 

Hang in there hun! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

hollyw79 said:


> awww hun, do NOT NOT NOT stress yet!!!! It isn't what the numbers are - it's the manner in which they are increasing that matter!!! Remember- it is still very early in the game!!! Do not feel bad at all! Just hang in there and wait and see. Worrying won't help at all- I know it's easy to do so .. but try not to! Check out this link:
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/preconception/hcg.html
> 
> You are within the guidelines for where you are! Just check and see how much they've increased on Monday!! Lots and lots of hugs!!!! :hugs:
> 
> And in addition- I read COUNTLESS stories on 1st tri where numbers appear such and such way or they don't see something by the usual guideline- and the women are TOTALLY fine. I remember specifically one girl was told to have a d&c because the sac looked empty- but she insisted on waiting a week to be sure- and sure enough- there was a little one, heart beat and all- and she is half way through her pregnancy.
> 
> Hang in there hun! :hugs:

Thank you!! I appreciate the support ... especially from people who really understand :) Some of my friends who had no problems getting prego just don't get it.

I guess what scares me is the bad cramping ... it didn't scare me as much before until now. I will absolutely lose my marbles if I start to bleed. My husband is trying to cheer me up by sending me a bunch of website from his work. I have found a couple sites that women say they had low numbers and everything was ok. I guess I just hate the fact that I'm comparing my last pregnancy with this one. When I was prego with my daughter at 14DPIUI my levels were almost 300 and now they are 26.6. Seems heart wrenching. I can't believe i have to wait 5 WHOLE days. This is torture.


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs: I *definitely* understand the worry- trust me- I do!!! 

Cramping is 100% normal too my dear. It was actually the *only* symptom I had with my son and he's a totally healthy & adorable little 8 year old! I was scared crapless bc it was my first and my doc wouldn't see me until I was almost 8 weeks.. crazy- but cramping is extremely common!

The most important thing to is to make sure they are at least 50% higher after every 2 days... so it should be like 39 on saturday.. 59 on monday... that is the minimum they like to see from what I understand. So it should be between 59-104 if I am calculating correctly. I'll keep you in my prayers hun.. I know your worried, but trust that it will all be alright- and regardless- it *will* be! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

hollyw79 said:


> :hugs: I *definitely* understand the worry- trust me- I do!!!
> 
> Cramping is 100% normal too my dear. It was actually the *only* symptom I had with my son and he's a totally healthy & adorable little 8 year old! I was scared crapless bc it was my first and my doc wouldn't see me until I was almost 8 weeks.. crazy- but cramping is extremely common!
> 
> The most important thing to is to make sure they are at least 50% higher after every 2 days... so it should be like 39 on saturday.. 59 on monday... that is the minimum they like to see from what I understand. So it should be between 59-104 if I am calculating correctly. I'll keep you in my prayers hun.. I know your worried, but trust that it will all be alright- and regardless- it *will* be! :hugs:

Awww thank you, thank you, thank you. 

I think my body is trying to do something but this progesterone cream is stopping it. My middle and left side starting shooting pains. I am going to call my doctor tomorrow. Something isn't right. I'm sure my stressing isn't helping much either. Although, I did have these horrendous cramps that woke me up last night and kept me up for about an hour. They have come and gone all day until recently and now they aren't going away. :shrug: :cry: Sorry girls, I know you probably wanna slap some sense back into me but boy do I feel down. :cry:


----------



## hollyw79

Please don't feel down my dear! The pains in your left side can also be common- it could VERY likely be a corpus luteum cyst.. which is *also* common and not a cause of concern as it usually resolves on it's own. I had one of those too! When I had my first appt with my doc- I brought it up- suggested maybe it was an ectopic- but he said that I wasn't doubled over in pain and no pain in my back and unlikely it's an ectoptic.. sooo if your pain level isn't TOO bad- then I wouldn't worry about that either. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corpus_luteum

When egg is fertilized

If the egg is fertilized and implantation occurs, the trophoblast cells of the blastocyst secrete the hormone human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG, or a similar hormone in other species). Human chorionic gonadotropin signals the corpus luteum to continue progesterone secretion, thereby maintaining the thick lining (endometrium) of the uterus and providing an area rich in blood vessels in which the zygote(s) can develop. From this point on, the corpus luteum is called the corpus luteum graviditatis. The introduction of prostaglandins at this point causes the degeneration of the corpus luteum and the abortion of the fetus. However, in placental animals such as humans, the placenta eventually takes over progesterone production and the corpus luteum degrades into a corpus albicans without embryo/fetus loss.

Lots of hugs! :hugs: The beginning is the hardest because it's just a waiting game. That's the thing though- you can do NOTHING to control or fix or improve anything at this point- and that's why it's so important to just trust right now that everything is great and that your little beanie is doing okay!! I know when you have to try so hard - anything negative that could potentially happen is that much more devastating- I know because I am going through it. But- even after my devastation- the sun IS shining more and more each day- been 2 weeks for me- and I *AM* optimistic about getting preggo soon. With that being said- just try and relax for now- that's the best thing you can do for you and your baby. 

Just as a side note- if you are THAT concerned- you *could* (depending on how good your insurance is) go to the ER on Saturday and state your concerns- and you'll get your HCG drawn and know pretty soon how things are looking- just a suggestion if you're hurting and super worried. I honestly RAN straight to the ER when I had a concern- and wasn't good news for me- but @ least I knew it. 

Definitely have faith though! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

HollyW -- you are truly an angel ... thank you for your continued support. May God bless you with having a baby -- your warm heart deserves it!!

Just a lil update, I was up the whole night in horrendous pain. I have never felt anything like this before in my life. Scared beyond belief. I woke up and the first thing I did was put a call into my fertility clinic. I can't wait for them to call me back. I am absolutely scared they are going to say something like "You're just gonna have to wait it out". If it's gonna happen, then I want it to happen now. If it's not, then I need them to reassure me somehow. I guess I don't understand why they can't refer me to some place that does blood on Saturday?! They have to know any woman trying to conceive for over 2 years has got to be completely scared beyond belief. Sigh...I hope they see it that way. 

Anyhow, I will update you when I get my call. Hopefully soon .... hopefully!


----------



## hollyw79

:( I am so sorry you were in so much pain. 

Whatever you do~ do *not* wait it out! Terrible pain is NOT normal even with a miscarriage- the only thing I can guess if it's not normal stretching pain- that the only other thing is if it IS a miscarriage (praying it's not!) that, it could be ectopic and you DO NOT play around with that- one of your tubes could burst and really turn into a problem. Not trying to scare you- I just want you to be okay! If they won't see you- ask them if they are really going to make you go to the ER because that is what you will do- tell them that and see if it gets them to budge. I would push hard to be seen if you are hurting so much. If they don't call you back within an hour or 2- call again. 

I wholeheartedly know what you mean about if something bad is happening- let it just be over- my story was a HUGE HUGE mess- it dragged on for over a week and it was the worst week of my life- a lot of praying to just let it be over already. I wouldn't wish it on anyone. 

I am still hoping it's all ok.. this can very easily still be a GREAT pregnancy! :hugs: Maybe you have 2 beans in there causing more stretching pain?? Definitely keep me posted hun! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

hollyw79 said:


> :( I am so sorry you were in so much pain.
> 
> Whatever you do~ do *not* wait it out! Terrible pain is NOT normal even with a miscarriage- the only thing I can guess if it's not normal stretching pain- that the only other thing is if it IS a miscarriage (praying it's not!) that, it could be ectopic and you DO NOT play around with that- one of your tubes could burst and really turn into a problem. Not trying to scare you- I just want you to be okay! If they won't see you- ask them if they are really going to make you go to the ER because that is what you will do- tell them that and see if it gets them to budge. I would push hard to be seen if you are hurting so much. If they don't call you back within an hour or 2- call again.
> 
> I wholeheartedly know what you mean about if something bad is happening- let it just be over- my story was a HUGE HUGE mess- it dragged on for over a week and it was the worst week of my life- a lot of praying to just let it be over already. I wouldn't wish it on anyone.
> 
> I am still hoping it's all ok.. this can very easily still be a GREAT pregnancy! :hugs: Maybe you have 2 beans in there causing more stretching pain?? Definitely keep me posted hun! :hugs:

I will try calling again in an hour or so. 

I really don't know how you did it!! I give you an award for handling yourself so well! My sister had 5 miscarriages (ranging from 5 weeks to 16 weeks) and just could never know what that pain felt like. The thought makes you physically ill.


----------



## hollyw79

((SIGH)) I don't know how I did it either. I'm still very down @ moments~ especially @ night.. but I am trying so.very.hard. to just be positive. Wow, I couldn't imagine ...your poor sister~ one was excruciating~ I couldn't imagine 5. Has she had any successful pregnancies??


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My clinic was worthless, they just said if cramps are unbearable go to the hospital. Peachy! Easier said than done, I have a hyper 2 year old running around and no one to watch her. Therefore, looks like a day of just "dealing with it" and wait till Monday.

Anyhow, my sister is currently in the hospital 35 weeks pregnant waiting to deliver. I am very happy that after 5 miscarriages she gets to hold her baby. (she has pre-eclampsia so she will be delivering early). She does already have 4 boys. I am just scared that I am going to follow her path. 

Can you tell I am a pessimist?


----------



## hollyw79

that is sooooo frustrating :( That is disappointing honestly. And taking a 2 year old to the ER to sit and wait for hours on end IS NOT a cup of tea!!!!!!!!!

Well, I am glad your sister has 4 kids already and another on the way- a lot to go through though. I understand being a pessimist- I am trying *not* to be- it isn't easy- especially right now. I am so incredibly frustrated myself- like I wouldn't wish a mc on anyone but WHY did it have to happen to ME???? And I saw a girl smoking yesterday that was pregnant- I DO NOT GET THAT! It's unreal to me- the people who get preggo so freakin easy that don't even want or deserve it... people who don't appreciate what a blessing it really is. 

Well, hopefully the cramps will ease up for you and it's just stretching and normal cramping.. I am keeping my FX'd for you!


----------



## hollyw79

How are you doing my dear??


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

hollyw79 said:


> How are you doing my dear??

Spent the WHOLE day at the hospital yesterday just to find out my Beta went from 26.6 to 23 -- We all know what that means :cry:

I got an ultrasound to ... the pain is actually coming from a hemorrhagic ovarian cyst. 

She said it's too early to see where the baby implanted but since my levels didn't double but actually decreased there is very little hope for my bean. 

I sobbed and sobbed and sobbed. I do believe my tear ducts are dry now well at least until I go back to my fertility doctor tomorrow. I am scared to death of what that outcome will be. I guess what scares me the most is the "actual" miscarriage. When will it start? Will is be horrible? Can I manage to take care of my 2 year old while it's happening? Is my doctor going to give me meds or will I need a D&C? :shrug: This is such a horrible horrible horrible thing. :nope:

I'm with you about seeing people smoking while pregnant ... I have seen that more than once. But I am even more sensitive than that ... people swigging down caffeine, eating lunch meat, chowin down a piece of fish. When I was pregnant with my daughter I was so strict on myself. Nothing but that absolute best chance for my baby. Her womb consisted of pure perfection. Ok, sorry rambling on now....

Anyhow, I guess I will know more tomorrow. Ugh, not sure I wanna know more. 

Thank you for chatting with me ... this certainly helps!


----------



## hollyw79

:cry: Oh no :( That's *AWFUL* 

I am soooo incredibly sorry that you're going through this my dear - especially when you work SO incredibly hard just to get to this point. VERY frustrating :nope: 

It's so hard to say if you do actually mc what it will be like- it's still super early so the positive is that there shouldn't be a lot to miscarry. I had a d&c @ what would have been 8 weeks- but the baby stopped growing around 6 weeks.. the 5 days I did bleed on my own was very similar to AF but very different types of cramps. I would guess they will let you try and mc naturally if it does happen just because it's so early. If you do get a d&c- or if you have that choice- I would go for it. I am a huge advocate of them as it pretty much resolved everything physically. Doesn't help emotionally of course. 

I definitely understand about other women .. I read one post on the 1st tri where women actually *DEFENDED* themselves smoking "well, I had a healthy pregnancy blah blah blah... I was floored- I mean- talk about selfish- it's just 9 freaking months of your life to be a MOTHER and do what's best for your child. What are these people thinking?? :shrug: ((SIGH)) It's very, very frustrating. 

You haven't had any bleeding or anything have you?? Hopefully you will know one way or another tomorrow. I personally wish I had my blood work done earlier like you did- because I might have prepared myself better- I didn't have blood work done until 6 weeks and that's when I knew- the levels barely rose at all- and then everything else hit the fan shortly after. I think I would have protected myself a little more emotionally than just assuming everything was great and wonderful for almost 2 months- when it clearly wasn't. 

:hugs:

I saw your post in the mc section- they are a WONDERFUL bunch of ladies. I actually used to pretty much solely post in Assisted Conception- but once that happened- I only visit here on occasion as I can't have any fertility assistance until May. :growlmad: SUCKS.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I am really surprised your fertility doctor didn't do blood tests earlier. I really liked the way my clinic ran when I went there for my daughter (for the first time). They ran the first blood test at day 14 and 16, then at 6 weeks & 8 weeks they do ultrasounds. They even mailed me a congratulations card. Very cool place! 

Unfortunately, I don't like how they handled my situation on Friday... but it's all up to who's working that day. Because everyone else had been so nice.

I still think you are so brave for all that you have gone through already! Truly an inspiration!! The OBGYN said the only reason that maybe I could consider D&C is because it speeds the process along quicker. But then again, she also said it could cause scar tissue so there's good and bad. Were you on progesterone?? I am very early in pregnancy but using this progesterone cream vaginally my uterus has become VERY thick. BUT, at least I know I won't be able to recognize anything resembling a baby this early on. I couldn't even imagine that! (My sister did an at home miscarriage around 10 weeks -- she said she saw everything--OMG I would die). Lets just hope it goes smoothly. I pray!

I haven't had any bleeding or spotting yet, although they say that progesterone can actually delay a miscarriage. I am guessing that's what is happening. My fert doc told me to continue using it till Monday's test. I assume that nature will take it's course when I stop it. 

Man, you have to wait till May?? How many months is that --3?? I remember my sister said that after she had 1 normal period they could try again and boom 2 months after her miscarriage she was prego again. (But she NEVER had problems "getting" pregnant). 

I'm assuming if all goes bad, I wont be visiting this section very often. I will be jealous of people TTC and I wont be able too! :( Oh well, in due time I guess.

Oh man, if only I could just fast forward time ... Life would be much better.


----------



## hollyw79

Well, I *could* have gone earlier and had my blood work done- but @ that time~ I didn't see the point having the mindset that there was nothing I could do to help or prevent anything @ that point- which is true- but in retrospect- I wouldn't have been blind for almost 2 months and at least been better prepared for it. I purposely waited to schedule my confirmation appointment hoping that if I waited til 6 weeks, I'd get an u/s- stupid, stupid. 

A D&C does speed the process up- but when you go one through a week of torture in waiting for the heart to stop- and then 5 days of bleeding- you just want it done. Some people bleed 2-3 days and are done- others bleed for a month- and honestly- that 2 weeks was the hardest of my life- I didn't want it dragging on any more than it already had- and the sooner it was over- the sooner I could start TTC again. I did find a VAST majority of the women in the mc sections preferred a d&c as well. There is a minimal chance of scarring- but very rare- and sometimes when you mc naturally - it doesn't all come out and you end up needing a d&c anyway- it's like prolonged torture in my opinion. I give your sister a TON of credit for mc at home- that is EXACTLY what I wanted to avoid. NO WAY did I want to see the sac or the baby or ANYTHING that was recognizable. Talk about a nightmare. 

I was never on progesterone- I had it checked before I started TTC and it was very good- and was very good throughout the pregnancy too. Too bad it wasn't enough :( Yes, I am sure it can delay a mc - but you definitely don't want to stop it until you are 100% sure- and @ this point- it's still in the air. 

My doctor doesn't want any fertility meds in my body for 3 months- I can try on my own- and I WILL for sure - but no Clomid or IUI for 3 months. SUCKS and SUCKS some more. :cry: I am praying that maybe God willing we can just get preggo on our own and not have to go through that. My Dh had a slightly low count and low morphology- but surprisingly his #'s a few mos later when we had the IUI were A LOT better.. so I am optimistic about that. But the chances with an IUI are MUCH higher... and I obviously want to get preggo ASAP. 

I said the exact same thing about trying to fast forward time- I just wanted it over. Here it is close to a month ( I can't BELIEVE THAT) later and I'm still not completely done- no AF yet- no clue when the heck it will show- it's a mess. I know how devastating this all is- I really do- the one thing I was grateful for in the whole entire mess is that it happened when it did- instead of being 12 weeks or knowing the sex of the baby... like if it had to happen- I'm glad it didn't go any longer, you know?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Todays BETA: 16, not shocking. My RE is going to let me naturally miscarry. She said if I don't start bleeding by next Monday that she will give me an injection. This week should be fun, I'm stopping my progesterone cream so that'll speed up this process. Fortunately she prescribed me some meds to make things go more smoothly. Wish she gave me a 1 week coma pill! Ugh!


----------



## hollyw79

Oh no :( I'm so sorry my dear... I really am. It's such a roller coaster to go up and then come down :( I hope it's as easy as this incredibly difficult thing can possibly be. :hugs:


----------



## babyfever27

PCOSMomToOne, 

I am so sorry for what you are gong through. I have never experienced a MC and can alone image what must be going through your mind :(


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Thank you both! The waiting part is going to be the hardest. I am starting to cramp pretty bad now, I stopped taking my progesterone cream yesterday. I just pray this moves along quickly and doesn't hurt too bad. My doctor gave me a cocktail of medicine to help me through every thing (since I have the nice cyst too). I asked her when we could try again and she said as soon as I start to bleed I can start my meds again. I am quite weary of trying so soon but I almost feel like that's the only thing that will fill the void. Maybe I should wait??? I guess I will see how well I actually miscarry on my own. I ready to move on ... this part just makes my heart ache WAY too much. Please Lord give me strength!


----------



## hollyw79

Hey hun! :hugs: I am hoping it goes quickly for you too. The only positive in all of this is that it was fairly early so honestly you really don't have to wait to start trying again unless some sort of complication arises. I didn't wait- and I had a d&c and all of that. I know you feel weary of trying again- so did I- but then the thought of holding a little baby in my arms took right over and I want to try EVEN HARDER if such a thing is even possible! 

The Lord is the everlasting God,
the Creator of the ends of the earth.
He does not faint or grow weary;
his understanding is unsearchable.
He gives power to the faint,
and to him who has no might he increases strength.
Even youths shall faint and be weary,
and young men shall fall exhausted;
but they who wait for the Lord shall renew their strength;
they shall mount up with wings like eagles;
they shall run and not be weary;
they shall walk and not faint.
&#8212;Isaiah 40:28-31

Fear not, for I am with you;
be not dismayed, for I am your God;
I will strengthen you, I will help you,
I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.
&#8212;Isaiah 41:10


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I love the scripture! Thank you...I am holding onto those ... how absolutely fitting!!

I started spotting today ... I am hoping it will get heavier so we can start this process over SOON!


----------



## tryforbaby2

oh my gosh pcosmomtoone :cry:

I am incredibly sorry. That feeling of waiting while its still inside us is horrific. :hugs: I am so so sorry.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne my thoughts and prayers are with you at this time. I have friends who have been where you are and the only thing that helps you to heal is time.

Your kind words on this forum are the only thing I cling to some days to make it through this tough ttc journey.

Try and relax and be sure to take some time for yourself to grieve. Sending you a big virtual hug!!



PCOSMomToOne said:


> I love the scripture! Thank you...I am holding onto those ... how absolutely fitting!!
> 
> I started spotting today ... I am hoping it will get heavier so we can start this process over SOON!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

AWWW Springy, Thank you, that's too sweet! :) You made me smile!

I am relieved to report that I have heavy bleeding last night and today ... phewww, Finally this moment of my life will be history. I am calling my fertility doctor today to see if I can get back on my fertility meds this weekend!!!!

Thank you all so much through this last month's journey. Not in a million years would I expect that I would have gone through all this. This forum is such an awesome outlet for feelings and filled with GREAT people! God Bless you all.

I am sending BFP's and Baby dust all around!


----------



## BobDog

OMG! it has been a while since i was on bnb, and i thought i would drop in to see how you are getting on, i am so sad to hear about your MC but your little angel is in heaven watching over you and giving you little blessings each day. and your little one will be whispering in gods ear for your next one to be allowed to say with you. and you are a stong woman to go through this. i know it is easier said than done, but try and stay positive. you are to good a person to be made to suffer any more losses. 

thinking of you and loads of blessings for you and your family. 

good luck and lots of prayers for your next try. may this month be the month for you. xx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

jenbrem said:


> OMG! it has been a while since i was on bnb, and i thought i would drop in to see how you are getting on, i am so sad to hear about your MC but your little angel is in heaven watching over you and giving you little blessings each day. and your little one will be whispering in gods ear for your next one to be allowed to say with you. and you are a stong woman to go through this. i know it is easier said than done, but try and stay positive. you are to good a person to be made to suffer any more losses.
> 
> thinking of you and loads of blessings for you and your family.
> 
> good luck and lots of prayers for your next try. may this month be the month for you. xx

Thank you so much!

I got my HCG levels back on Monday, they were back to "0". It's been 8 days since I started bleeding and I am finally down to just some light spotting. Thank goodness, it's over...still so depressing.

My doctor said we had to sit this one out this month. No TTC until my next cycle...who knows when that will be. 

Therefore, in the meantime, I will be taking the time to get myself back together, take my prenatals, and do a lot more praying for my future.

Thank God for my strength ... aka my husband & 2 year old daughter. Without them, I am nothing.


----------



## wantgodsgrace

PCOSMomToOne said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> That is *FANTASTIC* news!!! :happydance: I am so happy for you!!! I hope you have a wonderful happy and sticky and healthy 9 months!! :hugs:
> 
> Aww Hollyw thank you!!! I'm super nervous to be happy just yet!!!!!! Cant wait to get blood work done. Even then, I will still be nervous till U/S. I wonder how many are in there????Click to expand...

Hi PCOSmomtoone..
First congratulations to you on BFP.Just now ready your story and thaks i got my hopes back.
I am 8dpiui..adn please pray for me..
thank you and once again congratulations


----------



## wantgodsgrace

PCOSMomToOne said:


> AWWW Springy, Thank you, that's too sweet! :) You made me smile!
> 
> I am relieved to report that I have heavy bleeding last night and today ... phewww, Finally this moment of my life will be history. I am calling my fertility doctor today to see if I can get back on my fertility meds this weekend!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much through this last month's journey. Not in a million years would I expect that I would have gone through all this. This forum is such an awesome outlet for feelings and filled with GREAT people! God Bless you all.
> 
> I am sending BFP's and Baby dust all around!


Ohh..PCOSMOMTOONE..i am so so sorry for you...i feel like crying...
i am praying to the god for you..please dont loose your hopes...whatever happens..happens for the good...keep faith on god


----------

